# First Commission



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

My first ever commission in progress. 
Not sure about it yet, I struggle to work with small photograph's, but it will hopefully turn out fine.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

best way to tell if its got a likeness is if u could post the reference photo is well, so if there is anything there what u may cant see or missed it other artist can pick up on it and tell u that so u may be able to correct it, more eyes can see more, if that make any sence


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

i like to scan the picture. blow it up. then make a darker, lighter, and normal copy to reference. darker and lighter reference prints help me see spots i normally would not pick up on. 

looks good so far. just keep plugging away you will get it where you want it. i am sure of that


----------

